# TOS Enterprise: Bussards-LED or Motor?



## taneal1 (Jul 27, 2014)

Neglecting motor noise,is there a consensus as to which is truer to the appearance in the series, motor spun or LED Bussards?

Thanks for any thoughts,

Tom


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I think it depends on scale and taste. I think someone has managed to put a motor and proper light sources in the 1/1000 scale Enterprise (yes, really.) but to me that seems more a novelty and proof of being a serious lighting meister. 

LEDs in the 1/350 Enterprise are probably an easier solution compared to the motor deal, if only because it seems to me there's always a risk of a motor going bad for no reason. Stuff just happens. Mind, I think most of the folk doing motors have developed ways to be able to remove the domes and service the innards just like on the 11 foot filming miniature. 

Like everything else in terms of judging appearance, in the end it all hinges on what looks good TO YOU. Myself, I'd go with motors on the 1/350 kit.


----------



## taneal1 (Jul 27, 2014)

Steve H said:


> LEDs in the 1/350 Enterprise are probably an easier solution compared to the motor deal, if only because it seems to me there's always a risk of a motor going bad for no reason. Stuff just happens. Mind, I think most of the folk doing motors have developed ways to be able to remove the domes and service the innards just like on the 11 foot filming miniature.
> 
> Like everything else in terms of judging appearance, in the end it all hinges on what looks good TO YOU. Myself, I'd go with motors on the 1/350 kit.


IMO, the motored Bussard effect appears to be a bit more accurate visually. TrekWorks has gotten them pretty quiet without too much work and his method allows access. The rotation rate should be slowed quite a bit for accuracy and that would reduce the noise level even more. 

You could always claim that the "real" Enterprise Bussards were noisy. You just couldn't hear it due to the vacuum of space... :nerd:


----------



## Daniel Kaiser (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm running mine off a 5-volt power source, with a noticeable drop in volume and the spin looks closer to scale.


----------



## taneal1 (Jul 27, 2014)

Daniel Kaiser said:


> I'm running mine off a 5-volt power source, with a noticeable drop in volume and the spin looks closer to scale.


Thanks Daniel!

Do you think that your motors are a more accurate visual affect than the LED version?

TrekWorks mentioned that the LEDs have to be kept at 12 volts or they won't "twinkle." Did you reduce the motor feed lines using resistors or an alternate power source?

Tom


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

I can't find it right now, but Mark Myers has a vid of his 1:350 running with motors, I believe. For a specific episode FX...and they look EPIC! His run the motors _and_ the LEDs, if I remember correctly...

Doug


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

I've done both a LED-only circuit (The Waddell Warp Engine Board, available from DLM for the 22" cutaway) and a motor-driven one for the 1/350 kit and I have to say only the latter looks right to me in terms of replicating the original 11' miniature. There's just no comparison. With a motor-driven inner dome with opaque fan blades, you get the blinking coloured lights (mine has 10 LEDs (5 independent blink rates x2) plus 5 amber) **plus** the shutter effect as the fan blade passes over them. I've never seen any solid state solution which comes close.

I took my nacelle with a FaulHaber motor supported by rings of dense, noise-reducing foam (unless your ear is right against the nacelle, you cannot hear the motor at all) to WonderFest and showed Gary Kerr. He made some suggestions about some minor changes I could do to the lights and the diffusing of the domes. Very encouraging.


----------



## taneal1 (Jul 27, 2014)

RossW said:


> I've done both a LED-only circuit (The Waddell Warp Engine Board, available from DLM for the 22" cutaway) and a motor-driven one for the 1/350 kit and I have to say only the latter looks right to me in terms of replicating the original 11' miniature. There's just no comparison. With a motor-driven inner dome with opaque fan blades, you get the blinking coloured lights (mine has 10 LEDs (5 independent blink rates x2) plus 5 amber) **plus** the shutter effect as the fan blade passes over them. I've never seen any solid state solution which comes close.
> 
> I took my nacelle with a FaulHaber motor supported by rings of dense, noise-reducing foam (unless your ear is right against the nacelle, you cannot hear the motor at all) to WonderFest and showed Gary Kerr. He made some suggestions about some minor changes I could do to the lights and the diffusing of the domes. Very encouraging.


Amazing!

I see a PCB next the Bussards - is that from a light kit? Did you purchase the 2 motors separately from the PCB?

Thanks for any info,

Tom


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

taneal1 said:


> Amazing!
> 
> I see a PCB next the Bussards - is that from a light kit? Did you purchase the 2 motors separately from the PCB?
> 
> ...


That's my custom PCB board I created to drive the motors and control the steady-on amber LEDs (they fade up with the motor). It also provides power to the onboard PCB disc for the blinking lights.

I purchased the FaulHaber motors off eBay as surplus items.

Faulhaber Motor 1524E006 5123 Gear 15 5S 141 1 K832 Encoder Used Free SHIP | eBay


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Radiodugger said:


> I can't find it right now, but Mark Myers has a vid of his 1:350 running with motors, I believe. For a specific episode FX...and they look EPIC! His run the motors _and_ the LEDs, if I remember correctly...
> 
> Doug


----------



## taneal1 (Jul 27, 2014)

RossW said:


> That's my custom PCB board I created to drive the motors and control the steady-on amber LEDs (they fade up with the motor). It also provides power to the onboard PCB disc for the blinking lights.
> 
> I purchased the FaulHaber motors off eBay as surplus items.
> 
> Faulhaber Motor 1524E006 5123 Gear 15 5S 141 1 K832 Encoder Used Free SHIP | eBay


Thanks, Ross.

Did you use the Round 2 lighting kit for the rest of the ship?

Tom


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

taneal1 said:


> Thanks, Ross.
> 
> Did you use the Round 2 lighting kit for the rest of the ship?
> 
> Tom


No, I'm doing my own lighting circuit for the whole model.


----------



## taneal1 (Jul 27, 2014)

RossW said:


> No, I'm doing my own lighting circuit for the whole model.


That's what I'm thinking of doing, also. Of course it's time consuming, but that's the ONLY way to get it exactly the way you want it.

I'm about to go back and re-read any reviews of the Round 2 Lighting Kit to see if it provides ALL the necessary lighting. I don't think it does, and I don't want to combine expensive lighting kits.

Tom


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow! Mark! See? That's _breathtaking!_ What exactly comes with the model? Included in the box? Look, I don't want to copy Mark exactly, or anyone else. But that last vid with the music brought tears to my eyes!

See, I understand why Star Trek: The New Voyages would contact Mark Myers III to do the SPFX work. Mark would be _the first person_ I'd call! Mark's photography, lighting and build of the Jupiter 2 is unmatched as well! 

But RossW has the Bussards looking perfect too! That IS the way to go...the motors.

Doug


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

taneal1 said:


> That's what I'm thinking of doing, also. Of course it's time consuming, but that's the ONLY way to get it exactly the way you want it.
> 
> I'm about to go back and re-read any reviews of the Round 2 Lighting Kit to see if it provides ALL the necessary lighting. I don't think it does, and I don't want to combine expensive lighting kits.
> 
> Tom


The PL light kit does indeed have everything you need to light your model, but the flash rates for the primary hull running lights are wrong, and they use the same rate for the secondary hull strobes (also wrong). Otherwise, a fantastic kit.


----------



## taneal1 (Jul 27, 2014)

RossW said:


> The PL light kit does indeed have everything you need to light your model, but the flash rates for the primary hull running lights are wrong, and they use the same rate for the secondary hull strobes (also wrong). Otherwise, a fantastic kit.


Everything? That's a nice surprise.

Do you think that the flash rates could be modified by changing the RC circuit, or would it be easier to construct a separate circuit(s)?

Tom


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

taneal1 said:


> Everything? That's a nice surprise.
> 
> Do you think that the flash rates could be modified by changing the RC circuit, or would it be easier to construct a separate circuit(s)?
> 
> Tom


It doesn't use RC, it uses a programmable PIC microchip. If you want accurate flash rates, you need to use something else. I made a plug-in supplemental PCB which lets you choose what flash rate you want for the primary hull running lights (a few different rates were found from analyzing various episodes) as well as the strobe.






(The beige PCBs next to my green board are from the PL kit)

Unfortunately, the friend I was making this for to sell has dropped out of producing kits and I haven't found anyone else who would be willing to market these.


----------



## taneal1 (Jul 27, 2014)

RossW said:


> It doesn't use RC, it uses a programmable PIC microchip. If you want accurate flash rates, you need to use something else. I made a plug-in supplemental PCB which lets you choose what flash rate you want for the primary hull running lights (a few different rates were found from analyzing various episodes) as well as the strobe.
> 
> (The beige PCBs next to my green board are from the PL kit)
> 
> Unfortunately, the friend I was making this for to sell has dropped out of producing kits and I haven't found anyone else who would be willing to market these.


That is a COOL solution!

Presumably, this PCB could be used for any kit that requires flashers/strobes? Can the board handle more than 1 pair of flashers/strobes?

Are you looking for someone to assemble the boards, and provide a site for selling them, or you would assemble the boards yourself, and you want someone to advertise, handle the sales transactions the book keeping, etc.?

I know an electronics guy who is recently retired and might be interested...

Tom


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

taneal1 said:


> That is a COOL solution!
> 
> Presumably, this PCB could be used for any kit that requires flashers/strobes? Can the board handle more than 1 pair of flashers/strobes?
> 
> ...


There's a transistor onboard so you could hook up quite a few LEDs to the 2 output jacks; I haven't tested to see how much it can take.

As the board was originally designed for the primary hull running lights, it only sets one flash rate; I didn't notice that the secondary hull PCB from the PL kit had the same code on their PIC microchip and hence flashed at the same rate until later. So, you would need 2 boards to get the flashing lights right on your 1/350 TOS E kit. Or, I'd have to modify my board to do 2 flash rates; not impossible but my focus now is on my own warp engine effect board.

I've been reluctant to pursue getting this to market as so many other people offer their own lighting solutions; I haven't had time to see if there is a demand for mine. A few people bought some off me as my PCB manufacturer sends an order to my in multiples of 10, but they're all gone now.


----------



## taneal1 (Jul 27, 2014)

RossW said:


> As the board was originally designed for the primary hull running lights, it only sets one flash rate; I didn't notice that the secondary hull PCB from the PL kit had the same code on their PIC microchip and hence flashed at the same rate until later. So, you would need 2 boards to get the flashing lights right on your 1/350 TOS E kit.


I'm not sure if the following is correct:
STEADY Small Red+Green Nav Lights (on top of saucer; outboard of large Flashing Nav Lights)

STROBE on both sides of Hangar Deck

If so, are there only TWO pairs of flashing lights on the entire ship?



RossW said:


> A few people bought some off me as my PCB manufacturer sends an order to my in multiples of 10, but they're all gone now.


If you ever decide to do another batch, you can count me in.

Tom


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

taneal1 said:


> I'm not sure if the following is correct:
> STEADY Small Red+Green Nav Lights (on top of saucer; outboard of large Flashing Nav Lights)
> 
> STROBE on both sides of Hangar Deck
> ...


Correct - only two pairs of flashing lights.


```
' The running light locations on the primary hull are (4):
'   - Saucer Port [top] (red) - 1
'   - Saucer Starboard [top] (green) - 1
'   - Saucer Port/Starboard [bottom (white) - 2

' The TOS E running lights flash at a base timing of 1-1/2 sec (36 frames) on, 
' 1/2 sec (12 frames) off 

' Alternate is 1/2 sec on, 1.5 sec off (reverse of above).

' In "The Corbomite Maneuver", the lights were on for 18 frames and off for 20

' For the 2nd pilot, the lights were on for 1 sec and off for 2/3 sec (Trek Ace)
' (http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4515070&postcount=10)

' Last mode is a strobe: 0.02 sec on, 0.5 sec off
```


----------



## taneal1 (Jul 27, 2014)

RossW said:


> Correct - only two pairs of flashing lights.


Ok, thanks!

Just to be certain that I have it right...

On the top of the saucer, the LARGE inboard pair of Red+Green nav lights FLASH, and the small outboard pair of Red+Green lights are steady?

Tom


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

taneal1 said:


> Ok, thanks!
> 
> Just to be certain that I have it right...
> 
> ...


Correct.


----------



## taneal1 (Jul 27, 2014)

RossW said:


> Correct.


Thanks Ross!

Tom


----------



## Light23 (Jun 14, 2016)

Does anyone make a led lighting kit with the same flash rates for the TOS enterprise?


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Light23 said:


> Does anyone make a led lighting kit with the same flash rates for the TOS enterprise?


Do you mean the same flash rates as what I documented above? I know there are other lighting kits out there, but I don't know what their flash rates are.


----------



## taneal1 (Jul 27, 2014)

I've noticed that some folks have the large white lights on the bottom of the saucer directly below the red and green nav lights flashing. Some do not...

Anyone know if this was a change from the earlier episodes when IIRC they were steady? Just started checking, but of course you have to pay careful attention to which version (remastered or whatever) you view. The season 3 episode 5 "Is There In Truth No Beauty" has these lights flashing. You can't see the upper nav lights, so I don't know if they are in sync or not.

Tom


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

taneal1 said:


> I've noticed that some folks have the large white lights on the bottom of the saucer directly below the red and green nav lights flashing. Some do not...
> 
> Anyone know if this was a change from the earlier episodes when IIRC they were steady? Just started checking, but of course you have to pay careful attention to which version (remastered or whatever) you view. The season 3 episode 5 "Is There In Truth No Beauty" has these lights flashing. You can't see the upper nav lights, so I don't know if they are in sync or not.
> 
> Tom


The white running lights on the underside of the primary hull flash at the exact same rate as the upper red/green lights. In the 2nd pilot, they may not have flashed as the front 3 ports on the primary hull edge blinked, as did the 'homing beacon' above the shuttle bay. On the series version, neither the front 3 ports nor the homing beacon blinked, but there was a strobe on the side of the secondary hull at the rear.


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

RossW said:


> The white running lights on the underside of the primary hull flash at the exact same rate as the upper red/green lights. In the 2nd pilot, they may not have flashed as the front 3 ports on the primary hull edge blinked, as did the 'homing beacon' above the shuttle bay. On the series version, neither the front 3 ports nor the homing beacon blinked, but there was a strobe on the side of the secondary hull at the rear.


As Ross said, the white lights directly underneath the upper red/green lights flash at the same rate on the production version. The 2nd pilot, however, is a bit trickier; there were no lights directly below the red/green, but rather, they were pulled back to reside in the center of the three port holes on both sides of the underside of the primary hull. If one looks at the original effects in the episode "Mirror, Mirror", when the two Enterprises are shown switching places (both of which are the 2nd pilot version), you can see these bottom running lights set back; they are all blinking at the same rate as the front port light (centered in the middle of the front three ports; this light is unique to the 2nd pilot version), and with the beacon above the shuttle bay, again as the very knowledgeable Ross noted.


----------



## Light23 (Jun 14, 2016)

Ross, If you ever decide to do another batch, you can count me in also!:smile2:


----------



## taneal1 (Jul 27, 2014)

RossW said:


> The white running lights on the underside of the primary hull flash at the exact same rate as the upper red/green lights.


Thanks, Ross.

While watching episodes to research the lights, it appears that the small white lights on the edge of the saucer between the upper Red or Green Nav lights and the large white Nav Lights on the bottom edge of the saucer ALSO blink in sync with the lights located above and below...

Tom


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

.....


----------



## taneal1 (Jul 27, 2014)

Scotty K said:


> The 2nd pilot, however, is a bit trickier; there were no lights directly below the red/green, but rather, they were pulled back to reside in the center of the three port holes on both sides of the underside of the primary hull.
> . . . they are all blinking at the same rate as the front port light (centered in the middle of the front three ports; this light is unique to the 2nd pilot version),


Thanks Scotty K.

Are all these triple ports just lit portholes, or are they something else? I have a vague memory of the group located on the saucer edge at the bow as having some function other than "windows", but I may be thinking of the large round lit "port" on top of the saucer at the bow.



Scotty K said:


> and with the beacon above the shuttle bay, again as the very knowledgeable Ross noted.


I haven't found a decent view of this beacon yet. You are referring to a white lite located on the centerline of the secondary hull, right? And this beacon flashes in sync with the Red, Green and White Navigation lights on the Saucer?

Tom


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

taneal1 said:


> I haven't found a decent view of this beacon yet. You are referring to a white lite located on the centerline of the secondary hull, right? And this beacon flashes in sync with the Red, Green and White Navigation lights on the Saucer?
> 
> Tom


Watch the credits (non-remastered, of course) - you can see the blinking 'homing beacon' above the shuttle bay as the 2nd pilot E moves left to right across the screen when Kirk is saying, "... It's five-year mission: to explore strange, new worlds ..."

Interestingly, as the E moves L->R you can see some windows/ports turn off.


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

taneal1 said:


> Are all these triple ports just lit portholes, or are they something else? I have a vague memory of the group located on the saucer edge at the bow as having some function other than "windows", but I may be thinking of the large round lit "port" on top of the saucer at the bow.


On the production version, yes, they appear to be merely constantly-lit portholes; it's only on the 2nd pilot version that the center one in each grouping is flashing.



taneal1 said:


> I haven't found a decent view of this beacon yet. You are referring to a white lite located on the centerline of the secondary hull, right? And this beacon flashes in sync with the Red, Green and White Navigation lights on the Saucer?
> 
> Tom





RossW said:


> Watch the credits (non-remastered, of course) - you can see the blinking 'homing beacon' above the shuttle bay as the 2nd pilot E moves left to right across the screen when Kirk is saying, "... It's five-year mission: to explore strange, new worlds ..."


What he said...

BTW, I've used circuit boards that were designed by Ross on two of my "cutaway" builds; they are totally awesome! There's no way I would have been able to accomplish what I did without them.

They are available from DLM.


----------



## taneal1 (Jul 27, 2014)

RossW said:


> Watch the credits (non-remastered, of course) - you can see the blinking 'homing beacon' above the shuttle bay as the 2nd pilot E moves left to right across the screen when Kirk is saying, "... It's five-year mission: to explore strange, new worlds ..."


Thanks, Ross.

Now I have to find a non-remastered version to watch!

Tom


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

taneal1 said:


> Thanks, Ross.
> 
> Now I have to find a non-remastered version to watch!
> 
> Tom


What you could do, if this is a viable option money-wise, is to get the Bluray version of the Original Series. With those, you have the option of viewing the "enhanced" effects or the original ones. What is cool about this feature is that you can toggle back-and-forth between the different effects while viewing.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Scotty K said:


> What you could do, if this is a viable option money-wise, is to get the Bluray version of the Original Series. With those, you have the option of viewing the "enhanced" effects or the original ones. What is cool about this feature is that you can toggle back-and-forth between the different effects while viewing.


OOooooo .... now I think I might have to get the Blu-Rays. I didn't know you could switch back and forth. Thanks for this, Scotty K!


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

RossW said:


> OOooooo .... now I think I might have to get the Blu-Rays. I didn't know you could switch back and forth. Thanks for this, Scotty K!


Amazon has all three seasons for US$59.99, eligible for free 1-day Prime shipping - much less expensive than when I first bought 'em a few years ago.

Star Trek Original Series Blu-ray

You're welcome...:wink2:


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Scotty K said:


> Amazon has all three seasons for US$59.99, eligible for free 1-day Prime shipping - much less expensive than when I first bought 'em a few years ago.
> 
> Star Trek Original Series Blu-ray
> 
> You're welcome...:wink2:


Ordered!


----------



## Light23 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hey Ross, if you get enough people to buy 10 of the primary running lights circuits, how much would they cost?

I'm asking because I would want 2.:laugh:

I'm really surprised your not being flooded with orders. I know of no other company that can boast the same exact timings down from the show for running light circuits.

When you get enough orders to make a batch PM me and let me know.:grin2:


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

taneal1 & Light23 - I went down and looked in my project bin and it looks like I have a bunch of boards left over from the 2nd-to-last order I put in to the PCB manufacturer (the outline for the diode is mis-printed; it's on the bottom instead of on the top component side). So, I could make a few. But here's the thing: it was originally meant as a plug-in supplemental board to the PL lighting kit. It absolutely can be used on its own, but then you need to provide the 9-12V power supply and the LEDs for the running lights, and solder up the connections. I'm attaching the instructions to this reply so you can read through and decide if this is something you'd want.

Also, the board currently outputs only one (1) flash rate, so you'd need two (2) boards to do both the primary hull running lights and the secondary hull strobes. I was working on a combined board when I thought my friend's company was going to produce them, but abandoned that when it didn't work out.


----------



## Light23 (Jun 14, 2016)

RossW said:


> I'm attaching the instructions to this reply so you can read through and decide if this is something you'd want.


Yes I would like 2 boards if you can.:grin2: (I can supply the 9v.)

This lighting kit is a work of art and attention to detail Ross. I hope you find a steady manufacturer for them as all the primary running light LED kits I have seen are a 1:1 ratio blink time and they don't, to my knowledge, reproduce the incandescent fade that yours does. (Dude...that's just awesome.)


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

PM sent!


----------



## taneal1 (Jul 27, 2014)

RossW said:


> taneal1 & Light23 - I went down and looked in my project bin and it looks like I have a bunch of boards left over...
> 
> Also, the board currently outputs only one (1) flash rate, so you'd need two (2) boards to do both the primary hull running lights and the secondary hull strobes.


Hello Ross,

Thanks for checking your stock!

I've read your doc and reviewed your v2 Lite Demo on the Tube. I see you already have a "strobe" mode programmed, so this is EXACTLY what I'm looking for. 

Your supplementary board looks small enough for two of them to reside in the Enterprise along with the PL boards... Are they designed to go in a specific location in the model?

Unless you foresee any volume issues installing two boards, I'll absolutely take two right now. If you have enough boards I'll most likely take a total of 4 boards as I certainly plain to build 2 versions.

Tom


----------



## taneal1 (Jul 27, 2014)

From the PL "Lighting Kit" instruction:

Do I have the correct location for the flashing white navigation light? It appears that the lighting kit illuminates this nav lite using the strip LEDs on the interior of the hull.

Are these 2 flanking holes something other than lit ports? 

Thanks for any thoughts,

Tom


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Can't upload a JPG/PNG for some reason, but the flashing strobe is the one on the bottom right of the diagram (the one that gets inserted into a round hole and sticks out a wee bit from the hull surface).

The lights on the top are green/red/green and do not flash.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

taneal1 said:


> Hello Ross,
> 
> Thanks for checking your stock!
> 
> ...


The board is very small so the they can easily fit in the primary hull to drive the running lights and even inside the secondary hull for the strobes. Again, you'd need 2 boards for both sets of blinking lights.

I can do 4 so send me a PM with your zipcode.


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

hmmm...I might be interested in a couple of these as well...


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Scotty K said:


> hmmm...I might be interested in a couple of these as well...


Let me see how many boards are left ...


----------



## taneal1 (Jul 27, 2014)

RossW said:


> Can't upload a JPG/PNG for some reason, but the flashing strobe is the one on the bottom right of the diagram (the one that gets inserted into a round hole and sticks out a wee bit from the hull surface).


Is there only ONE strobe? I assumed there were two - one on each side. Is the location where I have colored magenta?

Are the 3 Green-Red-Green lights as I have marked them?
Are they illuminated by the Strip LED inside the hull?
Is there a known purpose for this trio of lights?

Although a number of models light the array dome with a white light, is it actually a pale green color? I only have re-mastered series which seems to show it as a green...

Thanks for the info!

Tom


----------



## whereisanykey (Sep 25, 2011)

That dome light comes from a light on the hanger floor pointed up which seems to light the dome and the window above the hanger doors. There is a tinted disc below the dome that gives it a green hue. You can see this from the restoration photos where all the parts are laid out. On my 66in I tinted some clear resin to make the part.

Greg


----------



## taneal1 (Jul 27, 2014)

whereisanykey said:


> That dome light comes from a light on the hanger floor pointed up which seems to light the dome and the window above the hanger doors. There is a tinted disc below the dome that gives it a green hue. You can see this from the restoration photos where all the parts are laid out. On my 66in I tinted some clear resin to make the part.


Thanks, Greg!

Do you have a link to the restoration photo that shows the "tinted disk."

Tom


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

taneal1 said:


> Is there only ONE strobe? I assumed there were two - one on each side. Is the location where I have colored magenta?
> 
> Are the 3 Green-Red-Green lights as I have marked them?
> Are they illuminated by the Strip LED inside the hull?
> ...


Yes, the pink LED is the strobe I'm talking about, and yes there is another on the port side (hence the text for the other line that says, "Port Sensor")


----------



## whereisanykey (Sep 25, 2011)

taneal1 said:


> Thanks, Greg!
> 
> Do you have a link to the restoration photo that shows the "tinted disk."
> 
> Tom


Here is one

http://www.modelermagic.com/wordpre...03/kg_star-trek_tos_1701_studio_model-045.jpg

This is a close-up

http://www.modelermagic.com/wordpre...03/kg_star-trek_tos_1701_studio_model-029.jpg

Greg


----------



## taneal1 (Jul 27, 2014)

whereisanykey said:


> Greg


Thanks, Greg.

Apparently this was supposed to appear as a large green light with 2 small red and 1 yellow light superimposed.

Tom


----------

